# Doubletree Union station St. Louis-foamers delight for Pennsy fans



## Steve4031 (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 1, 2015)

The remodeled section has pictures of Pennsylvania trains throughout. One painting depicted the observation lounge with the name "tower view".

If you love trains you will enjoy this hotel. Food in hotel is excellent.


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 1, 2015)

Can't view the photos.


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 1, 2015)

Acela150 said:


> Can't view the photos.


They are there - I can see them fine.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 1, 2015)

Acela150 said:


> Can't view the photos.


Open your eyes. Did you celebrate too much last night/this morning?

Just kidding. I can't see them either.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 1, 2015)

MrFSS said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't view the photos.
> ...


That's because you have special privileges. Steve and I apparently don't.


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 1, 2015)

I uploaded from my iPhone. I can see them. Not sure what is going on. Sorry guys.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 1, 2015)

Steve: Ditto for me, I get a notice that I do not have permission to see them when I click on the links!,( I'm using an Android phone, not a PC or Apple product???)


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 1, 2015)

How about now? See them?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks Tom, I can see them fine now! You Hi- Tech wizards deserve the Big Bucks you get for running AU for we luddites!


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 1, 2015)

jimhudson said:


> Thanks Tom, I can see them fine now! You Hi- Tech wizards deserve the Big Bucks you get for running AU for we luddites!


Just had to flick a switch!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 1, 2015)

Can't see from my phone/app. I'll check on the computer when I get home.


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 1, 2015)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Acela150 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't view the photos.
> ...


Yeah I celebrated with to much Dr.Pepper and Chocolate Marshmallow Ice Cream.. You know "kids"! 



AmtrakBlue said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > Acela150 said:
> ...


Pleaseeeee I'm special enough!


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jan 1, 2015)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Can't see from my phone/app. I'll check on the computer when I get home.


Still can't see the pics on my Macbook Air using Chrome.


----------



## the_traveler (Jan 1, 2015)

I see them fine, using Safari. Unless I read these posts, I wouldn't even think there was any problem.


----------



## Ryan (Jan 2, 2015)

Same here, ok on Safari for both iOS and Yosemite.


----------

